# FEC MTH BL-2 won't run



## hiltope (Dec 16, 2008)

I have a FEC MTH BL-2 that was purchased 10 years prior. I unboxed it a couple of weeks ago and attempted a run around the track. I got sound but no movement. Am using a MTH Z100 transformer, recently purchased, which should be sufficient. Changed the battery but made no difference. The wheels are locked. Does anybody have any suggestions?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

It has proto sound and an electronic e unit. (ebay add)I will guess that you will have to read the directions on the code for bell and whistles. I guess you are locked in neutral. Visit the MTH site find your loco and see what directions apply. The best thing is leave a link here to the engine id. To trouble shoot I need to see the engines features and then I just read on from there. 
MTH has a good site with plenty of information.
It is amazing how much I learn from your questions!


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

I guess you missed my reply to your original post Hiltope... Yes T-Man, it is most likely locked in neutral...



Boston&Maine said:


> Welcome to the forum Hiltope! I am assuming that your locomotive is O scale... Does it have either Protosound or Protosound 2.0? Is this the first time that you have ever tried to run the locomotive? If it has PS or PS2 then it comes from the factory "locked" in neutral... If you look in the instruction booklet it gives you a code you enter with the whistle and bell buttons to unlock the locomotive direction...


It may not have Protosound though, it may only have Rail Sounds, the OP needs to let us know...

http://www.mthtrains.com/detail.asp?item=20-2130-0
http://www.mthtrains.com/detail.asp?item=20-2130-1

Check out this instruction manual... It is not for your locomotive since MTH does not have manuals for items that old, but it is still from a unit with Protosound...

Here is basically what you need to know:



> LOCKOUT PROBLEM 1
> I can’t get the engine to run after I power up the transformer. It sits still with the diesel compressor sounds running.
> 
> REMEDY
> ...


So here is basically what you need to do... Put the locomotive on the tracks and give it power... You are now in the RESET stage... Move the throttle up and down from high voltage to low voltage 40 times... If you do this right your locomotive will make eight "clanking" sounds... Once this happens press the whistle button... If one bell sounds then your engine is currently NOT in lockout mode... If two bells sound then your engine is in lockout mode; press the whistle button again and the bell should sound once letting you know that you turned lockout mode off... Once lockout mode is off, cut the power to the track (do not pause long, quickly turn it off and back on) until it cycles into the forward direction...


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I only learned about the bell/horn deal a few weeks ago. Reverse the polarity of a horn and you get the bell. We seem to get more questions on the newer trains.

Boston and Maine, Excellent answer, :thumbsup: I guess the electronics is getting sophisticated.

It's good to see more people getting involved with the forum.

40 Times???? Gee

This thread also ties in.
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=870

Boston and Maine , believe it or not I recently viewed the how to's at the top. Great Idea! I wondered why no responded to these threads till i found out they are locked .


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

T-Man said:


> I only learned about the bell/horn deal a few weeks ago. Reverse the polarity of a horn and you get the bell.


Hmm, I never knew that 

As far as the whole "40 times" deal goes, I was really suprised when I first read that too... With PS2 there is just a code consisting of a few whistle and/or bell button taps to perform any of the different commands... I wonder what PS3 will be like :sly:


----------

